# Switched out 1 Iron for a 64 degree wedge.



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

A few years ago I started using a 1 Iron and have never really hit it well. Also the times to use it were far and few. I had recently bought a different set of clubs which have done wonders for my game and have been hitting my 5 wood and 9 wood excetionaly well, once again reducing the use of the 1 Iron. I always here others say play to your strengths and work on your weaknesses. I use to use a 64 degree flop wedge with great results and lately around the green I have been hitting my PW and SW poorly, So I removed the 1 Iron and replaced it with the FW and what an improvement not only on the short game but ball control around the green. It was a little to warm for me to play a round today so I spent some time at the practice green. Needless to say the switch has given me a boost in confidence. I can't wait till the next round! C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sounds like a great switch to me i know which club i'd have in my bag and it wouldnt be the 1 iron


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL Ouch! I was not carrying and woods for a while and the one Iron was a great fix to get of the tee and stay on the fairway. That part was fine, but when it came to hitting the 1 off the fairway I just couldn't get the desired results I was looking for. I had never even heard of people carrying 3 wedges in their bags till a few months ago so I swallowed my pride and made the switch. I am hoping to get out today we'll see what happens. C/C


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok Here I go again! I bought a Big bertha 2 Iron for $10 today(it matches the rest of my set) and switched out my 64 FW to see how I would do with it. Exceptionaly well if I do say so myself. Nice and strait off the turf with acceptable distance. And I was doing great on my approaches even without the 64 FW. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice toi hear i didnt carry a driver for a while i just teeed of with my 3 wood or hybrid. i carry 3-9 iron the a pw sw and a 58* lw I'm not sure why i carry my 3 iron anymore though i never use it my hybrid comes out of the bag for that distance of shoot.


----------

